# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Catfishes >  Eggs Found for L144

## Wackytpt

I was trying to catch my L144 out from my tank and I accidentially found eggs in one of the apisto caves. There are like 8 to 10 eggs clinging on the side of the caves.

Male guarding eggs (Pardon for the blur picture)


I didn't take the eggs pictures as I don't want to disturb the male.

Hopefully I will see fries.

Will update if there is progress.

Can I ask how long the eggs will be come fries?

Cheers

----------


## johannes

Wow.... congrats bro, normally it takes 5 days. But you didnt know when the eggs were laid, but not too worry as dad is there to guard and fan the eggs. just and and see.. :Smile: 

Will wait for your good news!

----------


## Wackytpt

Hopefully the male is not spooked when I try to catch it out just now.

----------


## zapbranigan

Wow, you even manage to spawn them in an apistogramma cave! Congrats bro. Usually a first timer male "might" eat the eggs. IF (touch wood) it does eat it, don't worry cause once they start, they'll never stop.  :Jump for joy:

----------


## Wackytpt

Took a snap shot when the male left the caves.

Not sure if he will go back in.

Haiz

----------


## Jitticus

Interesting, the eggs are sticky. Congrats!

----------


## Wackytpt

Think the male shift the eggs.

Last check before I left the house, male is back fanning the eggs.

This is so exciting.

----------


## SCOPE

woah! great sharing on the breeding....i believe subsequent breeding, eggs will be getting more.

----------


## nasty12

> Took a snap shot when the male left the caves.
> 
> Not sure if he will go back in.
> 
> Haiz


haha Hand itchy ar!!!
Congrates bro!!!

----------


## barmby

Once the parents are disturbed, I will remove all fries  :Grin:  Because their defensive nature will require them to 'makan' all fries. Anyway, that's what i will do.

Congratulation! last but not least. Give me one fry! very hardworking one. scrap algae like no tomorrow.

----------


## iwishweallcouldwin

Congrats on your successful breeding!

----------


## celticfish

WOW!!  :Shocked: 

You've graduated from a "fish keeper" to a fish breeder!  :Grin: 
Congratulations wackytpt!!

----------


## ranmasatome

dont say yet... they aren't hatched yet.. haahaha..
can see he still have itchy fingers go and open the cave and take pictures. lol.  :Grin: 
Good luck wackytpt!! good on you for getting them to breed.. now lets see if the young survive! You will need all the luck to study them and learn how to breed them correctly.
Thanks for sharing.. quite interesting indeed.

----------


## Wackytpt

Thanks for well wishing but hold on the congratulations.

As mentioned Rammasatone mentioned, I can't qualify to be a fish breeder unless the eggs become fries.

Was a bit itchy hand to take picture as this is my 1st time breeding plecos.

Cheers

----------


## fotoudavid

Bro how big your tank, and any other fishes around??

Congrats to your breed!!! :Jump for joy:

----------


## Wackytpt

The tank size is the 5plan 2ft tank with ada soil and sudo sand.

There is a pair of apisto wilhelmi, green laser cories, 2 barbus caben & 4 pieces of L144.

----------


## drakeho

Not yet ...  :Grin:  Need to rise the fry to at least 1 month before you upgrade yourself as a breeder .

----------


## zapbranigan

if they "do" hatch, better remove them earlier (5 - 6 days after spawning) else they're gonna be wilhelmi food

----------


## drakeho

Should be day six now  :Grin:  Any updates of the fry ?

----------


## Wackytpt

Eggs didn't make it. But there seems to be new actitivities again.

Will update if there are new updates.

Cheers

----------


## sheng

Hopefully, this time round, you wont disturb them again  :Smile:

----------


## Wackytpt

Lesson learned. I will leave them alone.

----------


## ken_wen

> Lesson learned. I will leave them alone.


 
Hahahaha, it's never easy to leave plecos alone. Even mine not even breeding also cannot stop disturbing them, let alone eggs etc. :Grin:

----------


## weiquan

Do not worry, once the female gets gravid again you have new eggs in no time. 
Bristlenose usually does not stop once they start. 
But since your tank size isnt that big i would suggest not to disturd the setup too much.

Congras on the spawn, its always a pleasure to read about spawning reports here.

----------


## praxis5624

Continue with breeding them, don't move the cave should they spawn again and allow dad to learn how to be successful at raising kiddos.

----------


## celticfish

This one's for you Nic!
Pop them into the new tank last Friday.
And look what I found today.  :Grin: 


The crime scene.




Surprise!




Who's there?!?




What's going on!!! 




Now he's really MAD!!!
I think I better leave him alone....

----------


## soltari007

Congrats man! Truly a pleco pro  :Smile:

----------


## Wackytpt

Glad the male is working well for you. Mine no action =(

----------


## barmby

No, I think he is a crypt pro  :Smile:

----------


## Wackytpt

His crypts are really big and fat.

----------


## johannes

congrats! :Grin: 

nice going there... when can we see wrigglers?

----------


## weiquan

irwin the tank shot is beautiful and congrats on the spawnage as always.
Can share what substrate you using for the tank?
and what did you give to the crypts  :Smug:  they look darn healthy.

----------


## celticfish

The substrate is Dennerle black quartz.
Fertilization was root monster (much to my greatest regret - still cleaning bits...) and Ferka Stemma.
No dosing for the water column.
Initial setup had the usual stem plants and CO2.
But I had a heck of time fighting BBA.
Interestingly enough, the BBA abated after the CO2 cannister ran out.

However, I now don't do any fertilization and just depend on fish poop.
Lighting is only 8 hours but intense at 55W.
Water is topped up only though I will now have to do a weekly water change with the spawning L144s.

It looks too green now and I may want to remove the centrecrypt and replace with a beige/yellow-green crypt I have.
I think the contrast will show the two species much better.
I fear I will cause a grandmother of a "sandstorm" in the tank when I uproot them.

----------


## CHOO

All the while, I always thought and taught that to make pleco breed, you need a cave for them trap the female, but this thread really opened up my mind that apisto cave is big and hollow inside, how female get trap ???

----------


## Cardinals_Pride

There are cave spawner. Generally they just need a cave like place to spawn their eggs. I have seen them spawn in a vase before. Much bigger and hollow space inside.

----------


## celticfish

It seems the cycle time for these guys is faster than the typical one month for Hypancistrus.
I got another spawn over this passed weekend (eggs found on Monday).
And another today...  :Shocked:  
That's like 3 spawns from 23rd April to 14th May... 18 days...
First spawn 24 and second 43 fry.

I'm now contemplating adding my last female into the tank...  :Evil: 

Nic! Hurry up!!  :Jump for joy:

----------


## johannes

your last female can go to me.... :Laughing:  :Roll Eyes:

----------


## soltari007

you are really ABN* man, how you become moderator again? LOL  :Roll Eyes:  :Embarassed:  :Exasperated:

----------


## Wackytpt

Finally with some help from Celticfish and Johannes, I manage to breed them

----------


## bossteck

Hey hey! Congrats Nic!

----------


## genes

See, plecos are so much easier compared to apistos. When you don't bother about them, they breed... Haha

Closer shot of Wacky's L144 babies.

----------


## barmby

Nic, congratulationz !

----------


## Wackytpt

Thanks guys...

----------


## nasty12

DAMN CUTE!!! 
Congrates!!!!

----------


## genes

Haaa, i think only guys will say that... most girls, especially the non fish ones will go Eeeeeeee....

----------

